# raid unter Linux



## melmager (16. Mai 2006)

ich habe jetzt zum erstenmal eine server mit raid aufgesetzt
ich hatte mir zwar ein mainboard mit ide raid zugelegt aber irgenwo gelesen das die meiste arbeit doch durch den treiber gemacht wird ( n force 200 chipsatz )
also habe ich ein raid durch den kernel gebaut aber irgenwie ist die performance bescheiden.

jetzt ne frage währe doch die version mit speziellen nvidea raid treiber für linux besser wie der kernel raid?

achja ich mach ne spiegelung

hat hier einer noch erfahrungen mit raid unter linux 

wolfgang


----------



## Arne Buchwald (16. Mai 2006)

Hey Wolfgang,

mathematisch ganz einfach: Linux + RAID = 3ware 

Mach' bloß nicht den Fehler, Adaptec für IDE / S-ATA Platten zu nehmen - bekommst du unter Linux nicht zum Laufen. :-/ Die einzigen Controller, die richtig performant laufen, sind jegliche 3ware Serien.

Grüße,
Arne


----------



## Dr Dau (16. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

@Arne, 3ware ist ja eher für Leute mit einem Geldsack auf dem Rücken. 
Hast Du auch Erfahrungen mit den Billigcontrollern mit Silicon Image Chipsatz?
Würde mich mal interessieren..... denn ich habe hier einen Controller mit diesem Chipsatz der problemlos unter Linux läuft, allerdings ist es kein RAID sondern nur ein UDMA 133 IDE Controller.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. Mai 2006)

Ein Kollege von mir hat einen SATA-RAID-Controller von Silicon Image, der laeuft auch ganz gut. Ist zwar kein echtes Hardware-RAID, aber funktioniert soweit ganz gut.
Zur Performance kann ich da leider nichts sagen, da das RAID (ein Stripe-Set) mit NTFS formatiert ist und FUSE-NTFS sicher nicht so performant ist wie ext2/3 oder ReiserFS.


----------



## Dr Dau (16. Mai 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist zwar kein echtes Hardware-RAID, aber funktioniert soweit ganz gut.


Muss ich dass jetzt verstehen?
Unter Hardware RAID verstehe ich z.b. solche Controller.
Und unter Software RAID verstehe halt Software die man installieren muss.

Bei mir läuft nur ext3..... muss allerdings nach der Installation erst von ext2 zu ext3 konvertiert werden (geschieht aber quasi per Knopfdruck).
Irgend welche Mischsysteme mochte ich noch nie..... dann habe ich lieber einen (oder mehrere) Rechner mehr stehen.


----------



## melmager (16. Mai 2006)

ich müssste mal ein Auge drauf lassen - nur wie mache ich das ?

da der Server als sambaserver wekelt währe ein tracking im Hintergrund intressant

durchschschnittliche antwortzeit vom sambaserver die richtung

im prinzip geht hier ja um
dmraid vs kernelraid


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. Mai 2006)

Das RAID wird zwar vom Controller uebernommen, aber trotzdem ist das kein echtes Hardware-RAID dort. Beim "Fake-RAID" wird nur vom BIOS des Controllers RAID-Funktionalitaet angeboten, die eigentlichen Arbeiten muss aber wohl immer noch das OS erledigen. Bei einem echten Hardware-RAID braucht das OS einfach nur schreiben und der Controller uebernimmt den Rest.
Auf linux-ata.org wird ein wenig erklaert wo der unterschied zwischen Hardware-RAID und dem "Fake-RAID" liegt. Siehe hier.
Der Kernel erkennt beim "Fake-RAID" z.B. auch die beiden Platten seperat die im dem RAID vorhanden sind, jedoch muss dann ueber den Device-Mapper das RAID an sich angesprochen werden.
Ich denke bei einem richtigen Hardware-RAID hat man dann einfach ein Geraet (z.B. /dev/md0) und sonst keine weiteren Devices fuer die eigentlichen Platten die im RAID haengen.

@melmager: Ist dmraid nicht gleich Kernel-RAID? Device-Mapping ist ja schliesslich Teil des Kernels. Ich denke es sollte eher heissen: Kernel-RAID vs. Hardware-RAID, und da sollte klar sein wer da die Nase vorn hat.


----------



## Dr Dau (16. Mai 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Auf linux-ata.org wird ein wenig erklaert wo der unterschied zwischen Hardware-RAID und dem "Fake-RAID" liegt. Siehe hier.


Und dass sagst Du ausgerechnet jemandem der praktisch kein Englisch kann.  
Naja, mir geht es mehr um die Sicherheit als um die Performance.
Die Performance kommt kommt so oder so dann ganz von allein..... von derzeit PIO 4 auf UDMA 100 oder gar UDMA 133. 
Eigentlich war ich auch schon am überlegen ob ich Raidtools einsetzen soll.
Aber bevor ich überhaupt mit RAID anfange, setzte ich erstmal irgendwann meine Versuche ein brauchbares Image zu erstellen weiter fort.
Wie auch immer, ich denke ein Controller mit Silicon Chipsatz wird für meine Zwecke ausreichend sein..... und bei ca. 10-20 Euro kann man sich so ein Ding auch ruhig mal "just for fun" anschaffen.
Bei 3ware währe der Controller ja gleich mehr wert als der ganze Rechner.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Mai 2006)

Ach ja, sorry, ganz vergessen.

Ich hatte damals, vor langer, langer Weile, mal mittels der raidtools ein reines Software-RAID auf meinem Server aufgesetzt. Lief ganz gut, nur ist irgendwann mal eine der Platten gestorben, und da kein Ersatz in Sicht war war dann erstmal nichts mit RAID. Wenn ich mal ein paar Dollar uebrig hab (was auch erstmal nicht wirklich in Sicht ist) koennte ich mir ueberlegen eine meiner IDE-Platten rauszunehmen und 2 SATA-Platten reinzusetzen, hab ja SATA-RAID onboard, und ich mein den VIA-Chip hab ich auch in der Kernel-Config schon gesehen.
Dann koennte ich mir auch durchaus mal die Zeit nehmen zu testen ob reines Software-RAID langsamer ist als "Fake-RAID" oder das keinen Unterschied macht. Ich denk mal "Fake-RAID" sollte zumindest ein wenig schneller sein, sonst seh ich da irgendwie keinerlei Daseinsberechtigung. Der einzige Vorteil waere halt, dass es einfacher einzurichten ist, aber das ist fuer mich noch keine Rechtfertigung der Existenz.


----------



## melmager (17. Mai 2006)

also ich habe im moment das softraid laufen das bei Suse dabei war
das dmraid ist nach meiner Auffassung ein andres Paket das speziell auf die
pseudo Raidfunction vom bios aufsetzt

ob es da Geschwindigkeitsunterscheide gibt - könnte ich ja mal testen aber dazu brauche ich ein, zwei Tage zeit für - relativ unwarscheinlich das ich das mache 
ich vermute mal es macht keinen grossen unterschied Tempotechnisch

die festplatten haben bei mir jeweils 3 partitionen 
(FD) raid , swap, (FD) raid
und dann gespiegelt 
im system liegt / dann auf dem ersten raid satz und /data auf dem zweiten satz und zwei swap-partitionen stören nicht wirklich


----------

